# Re: Federal election



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Sat, 4 Nov 2000 20:08:50 -0500*
You are sure right, they are being damned well close-mouthed on the 
point, Jay!
The Bloc has little if any chance of forming a government, but Quebec 
has traditionally done quite well in favouritisms being handed to their 
industrial base in providing hardware to the CF.  So the Forces are not 
necessarily hurt by them, given Lucien doesn‘t get a seccessionist vote. 
 If he does, different story.
The NP has little, if any, foreign policy, and therefor a national force 
is beyond their scope.  They would likely support some pay reforms.
The Alliance is a loose cannon/question mark.  You just cannot be sure 
with them, but my personal read is that should they get in, their agenda 
is primarily inwards oriented.  They intend to slash and burn a lot of 
programs rightly or wrongly, I‘m not saying in the interest of tax 
cuts to taxpayers.  So their foreign policy is likely restricted, at 
best...Do YOU see Stockwell making any commitments in international 
force?  Peacekeeping?  Increased spending?  He says not.  If it was part 
of his their plan, I‘m sure we would have heard about it, long since.
The Conservatives?  Perhaps.  They are a really hard read just now.  
They have an experienced politician in Clark, who certainly knows some 
of the hard realities of the nation, but I don‘t know who he‘s going to 
have around on 28 November.  In fairness, they might not be the worst 
choice.  Note that Mulroney was a case unto himself, and you can‘t 
judge the present party by his actions
The Liberals don‘t have a great record, but on the other hand, finally, 
and I do mean finally, got an order in place for a replacement to those 
over-age widow maker Sea Kings.  They seem to have a bit of foreign 
policy, but nothing to brag about.  They too have hit the budget 
cutting/tax relief button just where they are going with DND remains to 
be seen.
Where is DND an issue with John Q Taxpayer?  I‘d sure love to hear from 
those of you resident to the Red River, the Ice Storm, and the Quebec 
floodings, as to whether there is, or is not, a changed perspective of 
the Armed Services.
This is hardly an "inside scoop" from any political organization, just 
how I see them positioning themselves.
Regards
John
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Jay Digital
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Saturday, November 04, 2000 6:42 PM
  Subject: Federal election
  As the Federal election approaches my quest to find how each party 
feels about defense spending has yielded little to no results. So I‘ve 
turned to the faithful readers of the army mailing list to volunteer any 
information they have on how the various parties feel towards the DND.
  - Which parties will increase or decrease defense spending?
  - Which parties want to commit Canada to a larger role on the global 
stage?
  Any other pertinant information would be greatly appreciated.
  Looking forward to your replies,
  Jay
You are sure right, they are being damned well 
close-mouthed
on the point, Jay!
The Bloc has little if any chance of forming a 
government, but
Quebec has traditionally done quite well in favouritisms being handed to 
their
industrial base in providing hardware to the CF. So the Forces are 
not
necessarily hurt by them, given Lucien doesn‘t get a seccessionist 
vote.
If he does, different story.
The NP has little, if any, foreign policy, and 
therefor a
national force is beyond their scope. They would likely support 
some pay
reforms.
The Alliance is a loose cannon/question mark. 
You just
cannot be sure with them, but my personal read is that should they get 
in, their
agenda is primarily inwards oriented. They intend to slash and 
burn a lot
of programs rightly or wrongly, I‘m not saying in the interest of tax 
cuts to
taxpayers. So their foreign policy is likely restricted, at 
best...Do YOU
see Stockwell making any commitments in international force?
Peacekeeping? Increased spending? He says not. If it 
was part
of his theirplan, I‘m sure we would have heard about it, long
since.
The Conservatives? Perhaps. They are a 
really hard
read just now. They have an experienced politician in Clark, who 
certainly
knows some of the hard realities of the nation, but I don‘t know who 
he‘s going
to have around on 28 November. In fairness, they might not be the 
worst
choice. Note that Mulroney was a case unto himself, and you can‘t 
judge
the present party by his actions
The Liberals don‘t have a great record, but on the 
other hand,
finally, and I do mean finally, got an order in place for a replacement 
to those
over-age widow maker Sea Kings. They seem to have a bit of foreign 
policy,
but nothing to brag about. They too have hit the budget 
cutting/tax relief
button just where they are going with DND remains to be 
seen.
Where is DND an issue with John Q Taxpayer? 
I‘d sure
love to hear from those of you resident to the Red River, the Ice Storm, 
and the
Quebec floodings, as to whether there is, or is not, a changed 
perspective of
the Armed Services.
This is hardly an "inside scoop" from any political
organization, just how I see them positioning themselves.
Regards
John
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Jay 
Digital

  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Saturday, November 04, 
2000 6:42
  PM
  Subject: Federal election

  As the Federal 
election
  approaches my quest to find how each party feels about defense 
spending has
  yielded little to no results. So I‘ve turned to the faithful readers 
of the
  army mailing list to volunteer any information they have on how the 
various
  parties feel towards the DND.

  - Which parties 
will increase or
  decrease defense spending?
  - Which parties 
want to commit
  Canada to a larger role on the global stage?
  Any other pertinant 
information
  would be greatly appreciated.

  Looking forward to 
your
  replies,
  Jay
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <davidwillard@home.com>* on *Sat, 4 Nov 2000 23:53:59 -0500*
Actually the Canadian Alliance has been quite forward toward their 
defence policy. Jim Hart and Art Hangar in particular. Both can be 
accessed through the Alliance website. Stockwell Day has stated 
repeatedly he is going to increase the size of Canada‘s Military both 
reserve and regular. Unlike these Liberal Ninnies, the Alliance also 
consulted with the Council of Defence Associations before formulating 
their programme. In fact, I think after health care, defence came right 
totheir front burner. There was a rather large press conference here in 
Ottawa with the two a/m MP‘s along with Col. Sean Henry and Gen. Clive 
Addy both who are with CDA.
Dave Willard
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Gow
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Saturday, November 04, 2000 8:08 PM
  Subject: Re: Federal election
  You are sure right, they are being damned well close-mouthed on the 
point, Jay!
  The Bloc has little if any chance of forming a government, but Quebec 
has traditionally done quite well in favouritisms being handed to their 
industrial base in providing hardware to the CF.  So the Forces are not 
necessarily hurt by them, given Lucien doesn‘t get a seccessionist vote. 
 If he does, different story.
  The NP has little, if any, foreign policy, and therefor a national 
force is beyond their scope.  They would likely support some pay 
reforms.
  The Alliance is a loose cannon/question mark.  You just cannot be sure 
with them, but my personal read is that should they get in, their agenda 
is primarily inwards oriented.  They intend to slash and burn a lot of 
programs rightly or wrongly, I‘m not saying in the interest of tax 
cuts to taxpayers.  So their foreign policy is likely restricted, at 
best...Do YOU see Stockwell making any commitments in international 
force?  Peacekeeping?  Increased spending?  He says not.  If it was part 
of his their plan, I‘m sure we would have heard about it, long since.
  The Conservatives?  Perhaps.  They are a really hard read just now.  
They have an experienced politician in Clark, who certainly knows some 
of the hard realities of the nation, but I don‘t know who he‘s going to 
have around on 28 November.  In fairness, they might not be the worst 
choice.  Note that Mulroney was a case unto himself, and you can‘t 
judge the present party by his actions
  The Liberals don‘t have a great record, but on the other hand, 
finally, and I do mean finally, got an order in place for a replacement 
to those over-age widow maker Sea Kings.  They seem to have a bit of 
foreign policy, but nothing to brag about.  They too have hit the budget 
cutting/tax relief button just where they are going with DND remains to 
be seen.
  Where is DND an issue with John Q Taxpayer?  I‘d sure love to hear 
from those of you resident to the Red River, the Ice Storm, and the 
Quebec floodings, as to whether there is, or is not, a changed 
perspective of the Armed Services.
  This is hardly an "inside scoop" from any political organization, just 
how I see them positioning themselves.
  Regards
  John
    ----- Original Message -----
    From: Jay Digital
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
    Sent: Saturday, November 04, 2000 6:42 PM
    Subject: Federal election
    As the Federal election approaches my quest to find how each party 
feels about defense spending has yielded little to no results. So I‘ve 
turned to the faithful readers of the army mailing list to volunteer any 
information they have on how the various parties feel towards the DND.
    - Which parties will increase or decrease defense spending?
    - Which parties want to commit Canada to a larger role on the global 
stage?
    Any other pertinant information would be greatly appreciated.
    Looking forward to your replies,
    Jay
Actually the Canadian Alliance has been quite 
forward toward
their defence policy. Jim Hart and Art Hangar in particular. Both can be 
accessed through the Alliance website. Stockwell Day has stated 
repeatedly he is
going to increase the size of Canada‘s Military both reserve and 
regular. Unlike
these Liberal Ninnies, the Alliance also consulted with the Council of 
Defence
Associations before formulating their programme. In fact, I think after 
health
care, defence came righttotheir front burner. There was a rather 
large
press conference here in Ottawa with the two a/m MP‘s along with Col. 
Sean Henry
and Gen. Clive Addy both who are with CDA.
Dave Willard
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Gow 
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Saturday, November 04, 
2000 8:08
  PM
  Subject: Re: Federal 
election

  You are sure right, they are being damned well 
close-mouthed
  on the point, Jay!

  The Bloc has little if any chance of forming a 
government,
  but Quebec has traditionally done quite well in favouritisms being 
handed to
  their industrial base in providing hardware to the CF. So the 
Forces are
  not necessarily hurt by them, given Lucien doesn‘t get a seccessionist 
  vote. If he does, different story.

  The NP has little, if any, foreign policy, and 
therefor a
  national force is beyond their scope. They would likely support 
some
  pay reforms.

  The Alliance is a loose cannon/question 
mark. You just
  cannot be sure with them, but my personal read is that should they get 
in,
  their agenda is primarily inwards oriented. They intend to slash 
and
  burn a lot of programs rightly or wrongly, I‘m not saying in the 
interest of
  tax cuts to taxpayers. So their foreign policy is likely 
restricted, at
  best...Do YOU see Stockwell making any commitments in international
  force? Peacekeeping? Increased spending? He says 
not.
  If it was part of his theirplan, I‘m sure we would have heard 
about
  it, long since.

  The Conservatives? Perhaps. They are a 
really
  hard read just now. They have an experienced politician in 
Clark, who
  certainly knows some of the hard realities of the nation, but I don‘t 
know who
  he‘s going to have around on 28 November. In fairness, they 
might not be
  the worst choice. Note that Mulroney was a case unto himself, 
and you
  can‘t judge the present party by his actions

  The Liberals don‘t have a great record, but on the 
other
  hand, finally, and I do mean finally, got an order in place for a 
replacement
  to those over-age widow maker Sea Kings. They seem to have a bit 
of
  foreign policy, but nothing to brag about. They too have hit the 
budget
  cutting/tax relief button just where they are going with DND remains 
to be
  seen.

  Where is DND an issue with John Q Taxpayer? 
I‘d sure
  love to hear from those of you resident to the Red River, the Ice 
Storm, and
  the Quebec floodings, as to whether there is, or is not, a changed 
perspective
  of the Armed Services.

  This is hardly an "inside scoop" from any 
political
  organization, just how I see them positioning themselves.

  Regards

  John

    ----- Original Message ----- 
    From:
    Jay
    Digital 
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
    Sent: Saturday, November 04, 
2000 6:42
    PM
    Subject: Federal 
election

    As the Federal 
election
    approaches my quest to find how each party feels about defense 
spending has
    yielded little to no results. So I‘ve turned to the faithful readers 
of the
    army mailing list to volunteer any information they have on how the 
various
    parties feel towards the DND.

    - Which parties 
will increase
    or decrease defense spending?
    - Which parties 
want to commit
    Canada to a larger role on the global stage?
    Any other 
pertinant information
    would be greatly appreciated.

    Looking forward 
to your
    replies,
    Jay
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Sun, 5 Nov 2000 00:20:14 -0500*
Nice thought, guy, but it really does crash and burn.
So take two deep breath‘s and think it through..
Good ole boy "Stock" says he‘s increasing the Forces from 12.5 K to 60K. 
 ie warm bodies
Not too explicit how he‘s doing this, or with his "tax cuts"" how this 
is to be done.because you‘ll have to explain to the ninny, myself, how 
this is revenue neutral...and, of course, beneficial to the soldier, 
sailor and/or airman  Perhaps you could enlighten me/us as his speeches 
don‘t get it done further, Reform/Alliance persons who are NOT the 
"leader" remember the Simpsons episode? seem to be older than dirt 
when such questions come up...
But I‘m here to be educated... maybe you can get this "ninny" as I see 
good ole boy "Stock" wet suit and all, to put his ***  on the line with 
the voters, and come clean...he probably won‘t like it...but go ahead 
and give it a try.
Please, by the way, let us know what the Alliance position is on Bosnia, 
and what place this takes in our national interests?  Not sure I agree 
with the Liberals or Conservatives, but just checking that you‘ve got 
your stuff together...,
John
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: dave
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Saturday, November 04, 2000 11:53 PM
  Subject: Re: Federal election
  Actually the Canadian Alliance has been quite forward toward their 
defence policy. Jim Hart and Art Hangar in particular. Both can be 
accessed through the Alliance website. Stockwell Day has stated 
repeatedly he is going to increase the size of Canada‘s Military both 
reserve and regular. Unlike these Liberal Ninnies, the Alliance also 
consulted with the Council of Defence Associations before formulating 
their programme. In fact, I think after health care, defence came right 
totheir front burner. There was a rather large press conference here in 
Ottawa with the two a/m MP‘s along with Col. Sean Henry and Gen. Clive 
Addy both who are with CDA.
  Dave Willard
    ----- Original Message -----
    From: Gow
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
    Sent: Saturday, November 04, 2000 8:08 PM
    Subject: Re: Federal election
    You are sure right, they are being damned well close-mouthed on the 
point, Jay!
    The Bloc has little if any chance of forming a government, but 
Quebec has traditionally done quite well in favouritisms being handed to 
their industrial base in providing hardware to the CF.  So the Forces 
are not necessarily hurt by them, given Lucien doesn‘t get a 
seccessionist vote.  If he does, different story.
    The NP has little, if any, foreign policy, and therefor a national 
force is beyond their scope.  They would likely support some pay 
reforms.
    The Alliance is a loose cannon/question mark.  You just cannot be 
sure with them, but my personal read is that should they get in, their 
agenda is primarily inwards oriented.  They intend to slash and burn a 
lot of programs rightly or wrongly, I‘m not saying in the interest of 
tax cuts to taxpayers.  So their foreign policy is likely restricted, at 
best...Do YOU see Stockwell making any commitments in international 
force?  Peacekeeping?  Increased spending?  He says not.  If it was part 
of his their plan, I‘m sure we would have heard about it, long since.
    The Conservatives?  Perhaps.  They are a really hard read just now.  
They have an experienced politician in Clark, who certainly knows some 
of the hard realities of the nation, but I don‘t know who he‘s going to 
have around on 28 November.  In fairness, they might not be the worst 
choice.  Note that Mulroney was a case unto himself, and you can‘t 
judge the present party by his actions
    The Liberals don‘t have a great record, but on the other hand, 
finally, and I do mean finally, got an order in place for a replacement 
to those over-age widow maker Sea Kings.  They seem to have a bit of 
foreign policy, but nothing to brag about.  They too have hit the budget 
cutting/tax relief button just where they are going with DND remains to 
be seen.
    Where is DND an issue with John Q Taxpayer?  I‘d sure love to hear 
from those of you resident to the Red River, the Ice Storm, and the 
Quebec floodings, as to whether there is, or is not, a changed 
perspective of the Armed Services.
    This is hardly an "inside scoop" from any political organization, 
just how I see them positioning themselves.
    Regards
    John
      ----- Original Message -----
      From: Jay Digital
      To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
      Sent: Saturday, November 04, 2000 6:42 PM
      Subject: Federal election
      As the Federal election approaches my quest to find how each party 
feels about defense spending has yielded little to no results. So I‘ve 
turned to the faithful readers of the army mailing list to volunteer any 
information they have on how the various parties feel towards the DND.
      - Which parties will increase or decrease defense spending?
      - Which parties want to commit Canada to a larger role on the 
global stage?
      Any other pertinant information would be greatly appreciated.
      Looking forward to your replies,
      Jay
Nice thought, guy, but it really does crash and
burn.
So take two deep breath‘s and think it 
through..
Good ole boy "Stock" says he‘s increasing the Forces 
from 12.5
K to 60K. ie warm bodies
Not too explicit how he‘s doing this, or with his 
"tax cuts""
how this is to be done.because you‘ll have to explain to the ninny, 
myself, how
this is revenue neutral...and, of course, beneficial to the soldier, 
sailor
and/or airman Perhaps you could enlighten me/us as his speeches 
don‘t get
it done further, Reform/Alliance persons who are NOT the "leader" 
remember the
Simpsons episode? seem to be older than dirt when such questions come
up...
But I‘m here to be educated... maybe you can get 
this "ninny"
as I see good ole boy "Stock" wet suit and all, to put his ***  on the 
line
with the voters, and come clean...he probably won‘t like it...but go 
ahead and
give it a try.
Please, by the way, let us know what the Alliance 
position is
on Bosnia, and what place this takes in our national interests? 
Not sure I
agree with the Liberals or Conservatives, but just checking that you‘ve 
got your
stuff together...,
John
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  dave

  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Saturday, November 04, 
2000 11:53
  PM
  Subject: Re: Federal 
election

  Actually the Canadian Alliance has been quite 
forward toward
  their defence policy. Jim Hart and Art Hangar in particular. Both can 
be
  accessed through the Alliance website. Stockwell Day has stated 
repeatedly he
  is going to increase the size of Canada‘s Military both reserve and 
regular.
  Unlike these Liberal Ninnies, the Alliance also consulted with the 
Council of
  Defence Associations before formulating their programme. In fact, I 
think
  after health care, defence came righttotheir front burner. There 
was a
  rather large press conference here in Ottawa with the two a/m MP‘s 
along with
  Col. Sean Henry and Gen. Clive Addy both who are with 
CDA.

  Dave Willard

    ----- Original Message ----- 
    From:
    Gow 
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
    Sent: Saturday, November 04, 
2000 8:08
    PM
    Subject: Re: Federal 
election

    You are sure right, they are being damned well
    close-mouthed on the point, Jay!

    The Bloc has little if any chance of forming a 
government,
    but Quebec has traditionally done quite well in favouritisms being 
handed to
    their industrial base in providing hardware to the CF. So the 
Forces
    are not necessarily hurt by them, given Lucien doesn‘t get a 
seccessionist
    vote. If he does, different story.

    The NP has little, if any, foreign policy, and 
therefor a
    national force is beyond their scope. They would likely 
support some
    pay reforms.

    The Alliance is a loose cannon/question 
mark. You
    just cannot be sure with them, but my personal read is that should 
they get
    in, their agenda is primarily inwards oriented. They intend to 
slash
    and burn a lot of programs rightly or wrongly, I‘m not saying in 
the
    interest of tax cuts to taxpayers. So their foreign policy is 
likely
    restricted, at best...Do YOU see Stockwell making any commitments in 
    international force? Peacekeeping? Increased 
spending? He
    says not. If it was part of his theirplan, I‘m sure we 
would
    have heard about it, long since.

    The Conservatives? Perhaps. They are 
a really
    hard read just now. They have an experienced politician in 
Clark, who
    certainly knows some of the hard realities of the nation, but I 
don‘t know
    who he‘s going to have around on 28 November. In fairness, 
they might
    not be the worst choice. Note that Mulroney was a case unto 
himself,
    and you can‘t judge the present party by his actions

    The Liberals don‘t have a great record, but on 
the other
    hand, finally, and I do mean finally, got an order in place for a
    replacement to those over-age widow maker Sea Kings. They seem 
to have
    a bit of foreign policy, but nothing to brag about. They too 
have hit
    the budget cutting/tax relief button just where they are going with 
DND
    remains to be seen.

    Where is DND an issue with John Q 
Taxpayer? I‘d sure
    love to hear from those of you resident to the Red River, the Ice 
Storm, and
    the Quebec floodings, as to whether there is, or is not, a changed
    perspective of the Armed Services.

    This is hardly an "inside scoop" from any 
political
    organization, just how I see them positioning 
themselves.

    Regards

    John

      ----- Original Message ----- 
      From:
      Jay
      Digital 
      To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
      Sent: Saturday, November 
04, 2000
      6:42 PM
      Subject: Federal 
election

      As the Federal 
election
      approaches my quest to find how each party feels about defense 
spending
      has yielded little to no results. So I‘ve turned to the faithful 
readers
      of the army mailing list to volunteer any information they have on 
how the
      various parties feel towards the DND.

      - Which parties 
will increase
      or decrease defense spending?
      - Which parties 
want to
      commit Canada to a larger role on the global stage?
      Any other 
pertinant
      information would be greatly appreciated.

      Looking forward 
to your
      replies,
      Jay
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Sun, 5 Nov 2000 13:46:41 -0800*
In the unlikely event that the "Alliance" ever forms a government, they 
will find themselves handcuffed by the reality of our country.  Outside 
of a few serving members and family, no one gives a dam as to whether 
our forces are adequate or well equipped.
If Mr. day figures he can increase our defense spending, let him give it 
a try.  do we remember the "white paper" of Brian Mulrooney?  he tried 
and failed at it.  where will the magic cash come from?  Who will decide 
how its done?  Why do we need more money?  what is the role of Canada‘s 
Military?
It is always far easier to be in opposition, and criticize the 
government, but you still need to be able to do things.
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
In the unlikely event that the 
"Alliance" ever
forms a government, they will find themselves handcuffed by the reality 
of our
country. Outside of a few serving members and family, no one gives 
a dam
as to whether our forces are adequate or well equipped.
If Mr. day figures he can increase our 
defense
spending, let him give it a try. do we remember the "white paper" 
of Brian
Mulrooney? he tried and failed at it. where will the magic 
cash come
from? Who will decide how its done? Why do we need more 
money?
what is the role of Canada‘s Military?
It is always far easier to be in 
opposition, and
criticize the government, but you still need to be able to do
things.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jay Digital" <todesengel@home.com>* on *Mon, 27 Nov 2000 12:33:23 -0500*
How long does it take for ballots cast by military members to be counted 
in the federal election? Is it done the same time as the regular ballots 
since my friend voted about 2 weeks ago. I‘m just hoping we don‘t have 
an American situation on our hands.
Regards,
Jay
How long does it take 
for ballots
cast by military members to be counted in the federal election? Is it 
done the
same time as the regular ballots since my friend voted about 2 weeks 
ago. I‘m
just hoping we don‘t have an American situation on our 
hands.
Regards,
Jay
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Craig Hirtle <chirtle@home.com>* on *Mon, 27 Nov 2000 10:56:55 -0700*
--------------44A04957644C07EEE5457F94
 boundary="------------9A55C9436D09D79DB95339F8"
--------------9A55C9436D09D79DB95339F8
For a Military Overseas ballot to count they have to be deliver to thr
rideing in which the member is an ordinary residence of.  They have to
be delevered by 3pmI think of the day of election.  Anythink Delever
tommorow Nov 28 will not count.  For more info go to elections canada
www.elections.ca
Jay Digital wrote:
> How long does it take for ballots cast by military members to be
> counted in the federal election? Is it done the same time as the
> regular ballots since my friend voted about 2 weeks ago. I‘m just
> hoping we don‘t have an American situation on our hands. Regards,Jay
--------------9A55C9436D09D79DB95339F8
For a Military Overseas ballot to count they have to be deliver to thr
rideing in which the member is an ordinary residence of. They have
to be delevered by 3pmI think of the day of election. Anythink
Delever tommorow Nov 28 will not count. For more info go to elections
canada
www.elections.ca
Jay Digital wrote:
How
long does it take for ballots cast by military members to be counted in
the federal election? Is it done the same time as the regular ballots since
my friend voted about 2 weeks ago. I‘m just hoping we don‘t have an American
situation on our hands.Regards,Jay
--------------9A55C9436D09D79DB95339F8--
--------------44A04957644C07EEE5457F94
Return-Path: 
Received: from mh1-sfba.mail.home.com [24.0.95.132]
          by mail.rdc2.ab.home.com InterMail vM.4.01.03.00 201-229-121
          with ESMTP
          id 
          Mon, 27 Nov 2000 09:36:16 -0800
Received: from mx1-sfba.mail.home.com mx1-sfba.mail.home.com [24.0.95.136]
by mh1-sfba.mail.home.com 8.9.3/8.9.0 with ESMTP id JAA18610
Mon, 27 Nov 2000 09:36:14 -0800 PST
Received: from cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com [207.236.3.189]
by mx1-sfba.mail.home.com 8.9.1/8.9.1 with ESMTP id JAA17163
Mon, 27 Nov 2000 09:36:12 -0800 PST
Received: from mail@localhost
by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.5/8.8.5 id NAA00521
for army-list-outgoing Mon, 27 Nov 2000 13:15:25 -0500
X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: mail set sender to owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca using -f
Received: from mail1.rdc3.on.home.com mail1.rdc3.on.home.com [24.2.9.40]
by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.5/8.8.5 with ESMTP id NAA00518
for  Mon, 27 Nov 2000 13:15:16 -0500
Received: from cr756697a [24.112.96.150] by mail1.rdc3.on.home.com
          InterMail vM.4.01.03.00 201-229-121 with SMTP
          id 
          for  Mon, 27 Nov 2000 09:35:18 -0800
Message-ID: 
From: "Jay Digital" 
To: 
Subject: Federal Election Question
Date: Mon, 27 Nov 2000 12:33:23 -0500
MIME-Version: 1.0
X-Priority: 3
X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 5.50.4522.1200
X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V5.50.4522.1200
Sender: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Precedence: bulk
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
X-Mozilla-Status2: 00000000
How long does it take for ballots cast by military members to be counted 
in the federal election? Is it done the same time as the regular ballots 
since my friend voted about 2 weeks ago. I‘m just hoping we don‘t have 
an American situation on our hands.
Regards,
Jay
How long does it take 
for ballots
cast by military members to be counted in the federal election? Is it 
done the
same time as the regular ballots since my friend voted about 2 weeks 
ago. I‘m
just hoping we don‘t have an American situation on our 
hands.
Regards,
Jay
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
--------------44A04957644C07EEE5457F94--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

